# [SOLVED] Unable to Boot from CD



## timotb (May 20, 2011)

I am not able to use my CD/DVD ROM Drives. I would like to reinstall windows and update driver bios and I need to boot from CD ROM. I checked the boot sequence in the Bios, which seems to identify the ROMs by name and number, but no action to the device. There is power to the device as noted by a light. I suspect a software or bios issue.

About a year and a half ago, I had to replace the motherboard. It was recommended at the time to reinstall windows, which I never did. It is now time. Below is my system info:



OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name BB
System Manufacturer INTEL_
System Model D865GLC_
System Type X86-based PC
Processor x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~2593 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date Intel Corp. BF86510A.86A.0053.P13.0401220953, 1/22/2004
SMBIOS Version 2.3
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS
System Directory C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
User Name BB\tb2
Time Zone Eastern Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory 1,536.00 MB
Available Physical Memory 539.22 MB
Total Virtual Memory 2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory 1.96 GB
Page File Space 2.82 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Unable to Boot from CD*

I assume the optical drive works normally if you insert a CD in Windows? In the BIOS the optical drive is set as the first boot device? Do you get a prompt to press a key to boot from CD when the XP CD is in the drive?
Is there a boot menu option (sometimes F12) when starting the machine?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Unable to Boot from CD*

Software will not prevent the optical device from functioning.
The device has to be set as "First Boot Device" in the Bios to boot from a disc in the drive.
How many optical drives do you have? Have you tried to boot from all of them?
Will the PC boot from a different bootable disc? Have you tried your OS disc in another PC?
PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## timotb (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Unable to Boot from CD*

Optical Cd rom drives appear to be asleep. They do not function in windows xp or otherwise, but are identified in bios by name and number. I have 2 optical devices.. The cd disk is ok. The boot sequence identifies this drive and first boot, I dont have a second boot disk. See first post for PC specs. This is a home built machine built by a local company. The drives worked prior to replacing motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Unable to Boot from CD*



timotb said:


> Optical Cd rom drives appear to be asleep. They do not function in windows xp or otherwise,


Do they have power? Will the drawers open and close?
If the drive that is identified as the "First Boot Device" in the Bios will not boot then the drive or the disc is at fault.
Try uninstalling the drives in Device manager and then shut down the PC. Windows will reinstall when you reboot.
If no joy, Your CD or DVD drive can't read or write media


----------



## timotb (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Unable to Boot from CD*

This problem is solved. Uninstall CD Rom devices, reboot, everything working correctly.


----------

